# Honda 928 starts and runs fine until under load



## cjny01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Honda 928 starts and runs fine until under load then it starts to spew black smoke and cough and starts to stall.

Thanks


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Is the carb adjustable? The main jet could be set too rich, but might only be apparent under a load, when you change from the idle jet to the main jet.


----------



## cjny01 (Feb 13, 2019)

The main jet has never been changed and this is the first year I have had a problem.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I may be wrong, but I think I've seen people mention an o-ring that involves the main jet in the carb? If so, perhaps that o-ing has a leak? My apologies if I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## cjny01 (Feb 13, 2019)

I will check it tomorrow when I pull the carb off and let you know.
Thanks.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It looks like maybe the o-ring I was thinking of is on the pilot jet, not the main jet: 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/45257-slight-problem-popping-2.html

I found an exploded view of an HS928 carb: 
https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/a/hpe/505ce7f5f870022d24be00c7/carburetor

Pilot jet, showing o-ring: 

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/a/hpe/505ce7f5f870022d24be00c7/carburetor

It's worth just making sure that the choke plate is opening fully when it's set that way. Also, running rich *can* be from the float sitting low, due to a leaking float. Just something to check, maybe shake just the float and listen for any liquid inside. Neither of these seem like they would only happen under a load, but maybe?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> It looks like maybe the o-ring I was thinking of is on the pilot jet, not the main jet:
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/45257-slight-problem-popping-2.html
> 
> ...


I agree about the choke. you'll have to take air cover off then remove the 2 carb mounting nuts ( pull that part away to expose carb )and observe choke action and adjustment. it just sounds like choke is sticking closed or partially.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I had a 3500 watt Honda generator. One day I fired it up and as soon as I put a load on it it died. I had good fuel in it and it ran and started fine. I had a spare spark plug so I changed it and that fixed it.


----------

